# clicking joints during workout



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone ever get their joints really clicking when they do a rep?

Never normally happens but i was doing lat raises earlier and every time i done a rep there was a really loud click of my joint, it was weird:laugh:


----------



## raztwc (Apr 7, 2010)

yh mine do sometimes


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i get it in my knees. doing power squats is quite amusing.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

What does it mean? and should we try stop it?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Take some fish oils to oil up your joints


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Sometimes. Comes and goes. I heard it was air pockets and nothing to worry about.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

If my memory's correct it's usually, as Big Andy has said, air pockets or tendons. I know when your spine pops its just air pockets because mine does it regularly. I think joints with tendons is just where they relax and suddenly tighten up like a rubber band. Thats how a back expert explained it to me anyway.


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

clicks and cracks and pops are usually caused by pockets of gas that have accumlated normally in and around the joints, these will burst so to speak when pressure if exerted on the joint and a sound will be heard! it takes around about 30 mins for gas to build back up, hence why you cant keep on cracking your knuckles forever!

But nothing massively to worry about, although if any pain is starting to become noticeable or any inflammation then stop training and see a doctor or physio as it could be early signs of arthritis!


----------



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

yep i have had knees and shoulders crack and creek for years, cod liver oil and glucousamine will help.


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

Shoulder for me, I put it down to my other hobby, being knocked off motorcycles


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

Acee said:


> Shoulder for me, I put it down to my other hobby, being knocked off motorcycles


:laugh: :laugh: lol


----------



## thejoker (May 6, 2010)

is the sound high pitched click or low pitched 'clunk'? the latter suggests possiblt a tendon issue (if accompanied by pain)


----------

